
Ask HN: What personal blogs would you recommend? - zpeti
I&#x27;m looking for more reading from personal blogs, these are the current ones I read:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.joshuakennon.com<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.oaktreecapital.com&#x2F;insights&#x2F;howard-marks-memos<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.docbastard.net<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;meltingasphalt.com<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;paulgraham.com&#x2F;
======
DyslexicAtheist
Stratechery [https://stratechery.com/](https://stratechery.com/)

Rachel by the Bay [https://rachelbythebay.com/](https://rachelbythebay.com/)

Jessie Frazelle [https://blog.jessfraz.com/](https://blog.jessfraz.com/)

The Grugq [https://gru.gq/](https://gru.gq/)

Matt Green
[https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/](https://blog.cryptographyengineering.com/)

Rob Graham [https://blog.erratasec.com/](https://blog.erratasec.com/)

Cindy Otis:
[http://www.cindyotis.com/articles.html](http://www.cindyotis.com/articles.html)

Maciej Cegłowski (pinboard, idlewords)
[https://idlewords.com/](https://idlewords.com/)

------
ovebepari
My alltime fav:

Julia Evans: [https://jvns.ca](https://jvns.ca) [Systems | Linux | Networking
| Core CS]

Joel Spolsky:
[https://www.joelonsoftware.com/](https://www.joelonsoftware.com/) [Software |
Product | Hiring | CEO of Stackoverflow]

------
txredking
www.nesslabs.com

www.waitbutwhy.com

www.moretothat.com

www.daedtech.com

www.kalzumeus.com

[https://medium.com/the-year-of-the-looking-glass](https://medium.com/the-
year-of-the-looking-glass)

[https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/authors/morgan/](https://www.collaborativefund.com/blog/authors/morgan/)

[https://nav.al/how-to-get-rich](https://nav.al/how-to-get-rich) —- not
personal blog per se but collection of all personal interviews. Excuse the
clickbaitish title, it is not a pitch of any kind.

